Ask HN: When do you think we will be able to regenerate teeth? - eyzer
======
zkirill
Depends on what you mean by regenerate. If you want to "remineralize
demineralized enamel areas" [1] then check out nano-hydroxyapatite toothpaste
that's been available for more than 40 years.

[1]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4252862/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4252862/)

~~~
azmodeus
I found your link was broken for me here is an alternative that worked for me
[https://europepmc.org/article/pmc/pmc4252862](https://europepmc.org/article/pmc/pmc4252862)

------
mrfusion
I think even if we could it would be too expensive to be worth it. And our
society has grown brittle. We’re not interested in revolutionary technologies.
If it put any dentists out of work or made them less money there would Be a
huge push back.

------
cable2600
Need more stem cell research. Growing a tooth is very hard to do so far.

~~~
sunstone
Tumours do it all the time apparently.

